# Pt-141



## solidassears (Jun 24, 2020)

Anyone know about or have experience with PT-141? All sorts of wild claims written on sites where they sell it. But I wonder if it's just another scam.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 24, 2020)

http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.co...perience-with-PT-141?freaks-only?-PSL-powered

that guy has quite a bit of experience with it.  I believe he is a member here also, maybe he will stop
by.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 25, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.co...perience-with-PT-141?freaks-only?-PSL-powered
> 
> that guy has quite a bit of experience with it.  I believe he is a member here also, maybe he will stop
> by.



Sounds like what I was reading, hard to believe it could be so good but not well known or popular..


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 25, 2020)

We have it as well sir

Use code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off

[h=1]PT-141 10mg[/h]$25.99

https://www.reconpeptides.com/product/pt-141/


----------

